# European Event Coverage: 2005 Wörthersee Treffen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Editor's Note: We asked contributor Mike Kippen to check out the annual Wörthersee Treffen in Austria and report back on his experience. This was his first taste of the world's largest VW/Audi GTG/Week-long Party and we were blown away by his photographic essay. Combined with photographic contributions from http://www.lowdub.com and http://www.vwhome.de, Fourtitude has amassed a gallery of over 400 photos from the event. We suggest you set aside a fair amount of time to look through them all - we think you'll be just as blown away as we were. Enjoy!
* Full Story *


----------

